# Eco-Complete /Flourite



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

I was thinking of using Eco complete and Flourite black sand.
does this sound sound like it wold work/look good?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure. Either of them makes a fine substrate by itself or mixed together.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Should i layer them by putting the flourite on top.was thinking of putting sum reg gravel on the bottom so i didn't have you use so much of the good expensive stuff


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

why cut corners? just fill it up so you won't have trouble later... you might want to look into Baylees BBB, i have it and its better than flourite in my opinion


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

why would i have I have problems by doing that?...and the price on the BBB is nice but i really like the look of the black.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Then you might consider using bbb as a filler. I like the look of black but if youre carpeting your aquarium who cares?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I think Neil is right about not mixing it with anything. The cost might seem high at first but, Flourite lasts virtually forever so it can be rinsed and reused for as long as you want. If you mix it with anything, you might wind up tossing it as some point and buying new.


----------

